# Can you sex my cobalt's please!!



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

here is a pic of one of my cobalt's, once i can confirm which sex this one is I will post the pic of my other cobalt--they were both born early april last year.


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

looks like you have yourself a young male  


jamie


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

+1 Nice Male.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

ok, that cobalt is 2spot.

i will post pics of my other cobalt here in a few, thanks for the confirmation on the MALE.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

here is the pics of my cobalt, anxiously waiting to see what it is?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like another male.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

the 2nd cobalt pictured is bigger than the 1st one i showed in the opening post. when they are close together the 2nd cobalt is just bigger than the 1st one, hopefully it is a female let me know thanks ahead of time.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

In some of the pictures, the second frog looks like it *could* be female. Can you get a picture of the frog's profile, straight on?


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

frogface said:


> In some of the pictures, the second frog looks like it *could* be female. Can you get a picture of the frog's profile, straight on?


 
I will try and get a pic tomorrow, lights are out over the tank already. The frog in question is more elusive than the 1st confirmed male.

thanks for all the help.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

The lights I use make it hard to get a decent head on shot sometimes as the light reflects off the frogs back and makes for some hard angles at times due to the reflection back to the camera.


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

from just the toepads i would say male on number 2 as well..


jamie


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

hope this helps, i can try again if need be.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I still think it could be female.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

the females are overall bigger in size correct? this cobalt in question is bigger all around compaired to the littler male. I will post more pics in Febuary during the 1st week of both Cobalt's again, they will both be 10months old.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

it's hard to tell with the second one.
Looks like it has big toepads yet they aren't as profound as the Male above.
It could be female. Tho the toepads are pointing towards a male.
Guess you'll know when you hear them calling 
I'm rooting for you Andy to have a pair


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> it's hard to tell with the second one.
> Looks like it has big toepads yet they aren't as profound as the Male above.
> It could be female. Tho the toepads are pointing towards a male.
> Guess you'll know when you hear them calling
> I'm rooting for you Andy to have a pair


 
yep i hope it is a pair, otherwise they are stuck with each other because i don't want to split them up, just have to buy a sexed pair next time around if I luck out here.


----------

